# Super excited new R3 owner



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello to all the other Cervelo owners out there. I finally pulled the trigger on a Cervelo R3 today. Go the blue and white and can't wait. Won't have it in hands until the end of the week but already feeling giddy. The R3 will be replacing my current bike, a 2011 Cannondale Synapse I got used. If I'm gonna keep a bike long term, I decided I needed the peace of mind of a warranty and I've loved the Cervelo's from afar for a long time. I'll post pics when it comes in.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Well done on the purchase, I don't think you will look back, they are a great bike.

cheers

Pete


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I have the same bike and it is a ton of fun to ride. Excellent stiffness and response to power input, light enough for any cliimb and responsive in descents. I enjoy every ride and it is comfortable enough to ride for hours. I do recommend getting a pro fit however (which usually comes with a new bike at most shops). Enjoy it man and I am looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

davegregoire said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on a Cervelo R3 today.


Why do so many people insist on shooting their new bikes? I don't get it...


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm waiting for someone to say: 'I went all-in on a Cervelo (fill in the blank) today.'


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

Congrats! I bought mine in May this year, still love riding it! Have fun!


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Without much effort my '06 CSC R3 is now at 14# 3 oz. Love that bike.


----------



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

I too recently purchased the R3 (same model) and would give a big +1 to getting that fit. For me, they showed me that I needed to change:
1. Seat - was Fizik Arione 130 and I got a Romin Evo 143.
2. handle bars - original was size 44 and I needed a 46
3. Seat post - Original was a "negative" offset (the one that pushes it back) and I needed a 0 offset.

Enjoy the bike!


----------



## arc angel adventures (Oct 18, 2010)

Riding a S5 with Ui2, friggen awesome


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

RJP- To see if they are still faster than a speeding bullet. :thumbsup:

Dave, congrats on the new bike - enjoy.



RJP Diver said:


> Why do so many people insist on shooting their new bikes? I don't get it...


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

arc angel adventures said:


> Riding a S5 with Ui2, friggen awesome


Sorry for the hijack, but I always chuckle when someone calles Shimano's Ultegra level Digital Intelligence Integration (Di2) set "Ui2"... I know, I know... so many people refer to the DuraAce version as just "Di2" it seems to have stuck... But it makes me wonder if that means we'll eventually see 1i2 and Ti2 added to the jargon


----------



## arc angel adventures (Oct 18, 2010)

MercRidnMike said:


> Sorry for the hijack, but I always chuckle when someone calles Shimano's Ultegra level Digital Intelligence Integration (Di2) set "Ui2"... I know, I know... so many people refer to the DuraAce version as just "Di2" it seems to have stuck... But it makes me wonder if that means we'll eventually see 1i2 and Ti2 added to the jargon


Shimano nemed the Ultegra level Ui2 as well as Cervelo's site, what's to chuckle about?


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

arc angel adventures said:


> Shimano nemed the Ultegra level Ui2 as well as Cervelo's site, what's to chuckle about?


On their website, Shimano refers to it as Ultegra Di2...rather than Ui2, but that's beside the point. I chuckle as I can see it trickling down to one-eye-too (1i2), which sounds like a character from a bad western, for 105 Di2 when it gets there and titanium2 (Ti2) as it hits Tiagra as well 

I'm almost as surprised it didnt become Daddy (DADii for DA Di2) or udii (Ultegra Di2) 

As I said, sorry for the hijack....my little chortle is done for now....we now return you to your R3 excitement


----------



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's a pic of the new bike. Already put on 250+ miles. At the top of Red Rock outside Vegas. Here's a pic of the new bike. Already put on 250+ miles. At the top of Red Rock outside Vegas.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

davegregoire said:


> Here's a pic of the new bike. Already put on 250+ miles. At the top of Red Rock outside Vegas. Here's a pic of the new bike. Already put on 250+ miles. At the top of Red Rock outside Vegas.


Gorgeous!
I went "all in" (that's for you, Roadrunner!  ) on an R3 yesterday! Huge sale at a friend's bike shop.
We were really there to buy my wife a "proper" road bike, as she's been using a Spec TriCross as her road bike for years. It's a fine commuter, but not a good road bike.
Anyway, we were coming back from a CX race, so I didn't have a bike to ride alongside her with (no, the CX bikes couldn't have kept up). She tried an RS and I took out an R3 to ride...
We swapped halfway through.
We were both giddy as schoolgirls- WOW these feel crazy-fast! (and I already have a nice road bike). Yep, bought 'em both.
So now we'll look like goofy near-matching twins.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

RRRoubaix said:


> Gorgeous!
> I went "all in" (that's for you, Roadrunner!  ) on an R3 yesterday! Huge sale at a friend's bike shop.
> We were really there to buy my wife a "proper" road bike, as she's been using a Spec TriCross as her road bike for years. It's a fine commuter, but not a good road bike.
> Anyway, we were coming back from a CX race, so I didn't have a bike to ride alongside her with (no, the CX bikes couldn't have kept up). She tried an RS and I took out an R3 to ride...
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen!!!!! well done on the purchase.

cheers

Pete


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats to both of you, please post pics when you can. I have an R3 as well and they are extremely fun to ride. Enjoy!!


----------



## Tripleblack (Apr 13, 2011)

Awesome! 

I just 'went all in' on an S5 w/ rival yesterday too! Well, I had already purchased it, but I picked it up yesterday, haha...

I'll be taking her out later tonight for her first ride. OP I guess there are a few other Cervelo noobs to join you huh? ;-)


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Sweet.

Dave,
How does the Synapse compare to the R3 ride quality?


----------



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

I actually liked the synapse. It was a carbon apex 6. The geometry was pretty nice and the ride was plush, especially on the 25s. I think the r3 is amazing and has better components all around. It came down to always having a soft spot for cervelo and it was always more than I wanted to spend. On the synapse, the set was garbage, as was the crank , and I would have to dump 3-500 to get it anywhere near what I wanted. I only went on 5 or 6 rides with my synapse but there were all in the 30-60 mile range. 

The one thing about the synapse I didn't like we it's weight. It felt heavy. Compared to the r3, the synapse felt sluggish. Climbing feels much better on the r3. I just did a 102 mile century on the r3 and never had any issues with comfort. This could also have something to do with the amazing selle smp seat I through on it. Coming from the fizik ardea that is stock and the selle italia flite I tested, the smp is divine.


----------

